# Rope Crunches



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

Alright, what is the form for rope crunches? Do I keep my back completely straight and go down parallel to the floor like I'm going to touch my chest to the floor, or do I crunch my chest and head in towards my knees as I go down?


----------



## bludevil (Mar 24, 2005)

Here ya go
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/CBKneelingCrunch.html


----------



## LAM (Mar 24, 2005)

this is one exercise where I see 99% of the people doing incorrectly.  the ROM of the rope crunch is very small, no different from a non-weighted crunch.  all you want to use is the abs to move the weight and not the hip flexors.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

Great, I've seen'em done both ways! Thanks guys


----------



## Machher (Mar 24, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> this is one exercise where I see 99% of the people doing incorrectly. the ROM of the rope crunch is very small, no different from a non-weighted crunch. all you want to use is the abs to move the weight and not the hip flexors.


lol that reminds me. I saw a guy doing crunches or atleast attempting them. He was basically nodding his head. His shoulder blades didnt leave the bench. I was tempted to ask him, WHAT ARE YOU WORKING OUT MAN?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2005)

His neck?


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2005)

> The Rope Crunch is most probably the single most effective abs builder ever. To perform the Rope Crunch you must kneel down approximately 2 feet from the base of the pulley system and directly under the pulley system. Use a rope or towel to keep firm tension on your abs.
> 
> The reps must be done very slowly, focusing on contracting the abs and punish them for hiding away.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kicka19 (May 16, 2005)

to say i love rop crunches is an understatment, bout 5 set or 15-25 reps and im good


----------

